# Phrag Betheva



## bcostello (Apr 22, 2010)

Bought this from Piping Rock several years ago. This is the first blooming for me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure has strong stripes and patterns! Cool flower.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2010)

interesting shape, and nice moustache!!! Jean


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice, but that's not Betheva. Betheva is pearcei x caudatum.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't have a Betheva, but I wouldn't question its parentage. It looks like what you would expect

The bloom still has to grow, the petals and pouch should expand more. It has nice netting on the dorsal.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2010)

I wouldn't question anything from Piping Rock either, but this one doesn't look anything like mine - unless mine is wrong! Anything with caudatum should be huge, shouldn't it?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 23, 2010)

If you recieved your from paramount orchids, the one I saw if theirs in bloom was huge. (hmm...they were selling it in bloom, and for this cross it was actually impressive. Why do I remember these random things. But I assume paramount had it labelled correctly, I had not examined it carefully because I wasn't purchasing it)

But there are different sides of the spectrum, pearcei is considered smaller. That hairy staminode is from pearcei.


----------



## etex (Apr 23, 2010)

Very cool bloom-love the pattern on the dorsal and the moustache!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2010)

bcostello - what are the dimensions of your flower? How big is the plant?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2010)

Argh! big green plant!!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 23, 2010)

It's a Betheva but one that came out more like pearcei than caudatum. How long are the petals? Could you post a picture of the whole flower taken front and from one side? There's a Betheva looking more like caudatum in Vol. 67 (4) of Orchid Digest page 267. It's quite different but I do like your plant as well. There's never anything wrong in being different. I'd be happy with it. :clap:


----------



## bcostello (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll post pics of whole plant in the am.


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2010)

Hairy armpits!!!

That rounded opening to the pouch would probably not come from caudatum but rather a popowii (if the flower is big) or klotzscheanum (if the flower is small).


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I've learned something new! I didn't realize this cross was so variable. I got mine from Paramount, and I bought mine, because they had one in bloom that had more of a caudatum influence, which I liked.


----------



## bcostello (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's the full view with a 6 in. terra cotta pot and 14 lb. cat


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2010)

Having your cat in the picture for scale is a great idea:clap:


It's definitely too big to be influenced by klostchianum.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 24, 2010)

Love the cat too!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 24, 2010)

I think the label is correct. The full plant photo removed any doubt in my mind.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree, as soon as I saw the plant photo as well.

Well grown plant specimen, no brown spots as all. (pearcei can get brown spots easily and some of its hybrids too)


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice. Thanks. You didn't show the full flower in the first pics, so it looked like it didn't inherit much from caudatum - now I see it did inherit some.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 26, 2010)

Very interesting flower, I really like the pattern in the dorsal. The staminode is one of a kind too… Betheva?


----------



## toddybear (Apr 27, 2010)

healthy specimen!


----------

